# camper grill hookups



## gas20

Hi folks

I bought a Coleman Roadtrip grill to replace the grill that came with it, What I want to know is the hose coming out of the side of the trailer has a quick disconnect female end on it with a shut off valve on it. The coleman of course comes with a regulator and a screw in connect to attache small bottles or a hose to a large bottle. I want to put or get a male quick disconnect to the regulator. Can this be done? Help please and thanks:smack-head:


----------



## heruide

Gas20, 

Been there and done that with my PUP. Unfortunately the answer is yes you can physically make the connections but I don't think it will work. :comfort_:

The gas line with the female is probably a low pressure line and you need a high pressure (i.e. unregulated) line for the Coleman grill. 

In addition to using a large propane cylinder or the one pound ones, you have two options. You can purchase a low pressure grill OR run a new line with a "T" from the cylinders to the place you want to use the grill. Some folks just get a 15 or 20 foot propane hose.

Hope this helps.

Ruide


----------



## antigua

That's what I do. I have a seperate 20lbs tank with what's called the propane tree. It has 3 outlets on the thee one of them at the top to put a lantern. Works great. I have the colman stove and a grill hooked up to one tank at the same time.
Coleman - 30 Propane Distribution Tree -
http://www.coleman.com/coleman/ColemanCom/detail.asp?CategoryID=5600&product_id=5475B580T


----------



## happiestcamper

Is the outside line low pressure? I don't have one, but I thought that the reason they put outdoor stoves is because they aren't held to low pressure laws like those inside.


----------



## heruide

Some outside lines are low while others are high. I can't speak to the travel trailers but some PUP manufactures have low pressure lines both inside and outside so you could use the portable inside stove outside. I think the furnace, water heater and propane lines to the fridge are all low pressure lines so it made life easy to have the whole system low pressure. I know that Fleetwood/Coleman heard from their buyers that they wanted a high pressure outside line so they could use regular grills and not have to buy a low pressure grill. So my 2007 Evolution has a outside low pressure line but the 2009 Evolution has a high pressure outside line.

Typically (there are exceptions) if you have a quick disconnect on the outside that is a low pressure line. A screw type connection is for high pressure lines. The best way is to trace the line back to the tank and see where it is connected.

Hope this helps.

Ruide.


----------



## Ingents

i love to hear the top songs of 2016... In 2016 there are many songs which can touch my heart so i would like to hear the top songs of 2016


----------



## old_guy_camping

Ingents said:


> i love to hear the top songs of 2016... In 2016 there are many songs which can touch my heart so i would like to hear the top songs of 2016


The one true answer about the grill hookups :smack-head:


----------



## dwood95503

gas20 said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I bought a Coleman Roadtrip grill to replace the grill that came with it, What I want to know is the hose coming out of the side of the trailer has a quick disconnect female end on it with a shut off valve on it. The coleman of course comes with a regulator and a screw in connect to attache small bottles or a hose to a large bottle. I want to put or get a male quick disconnect to the regulator. Can this be done? Help please and thanks:smack-head:




http://torjik.com Sells the conversion hose I bought. Love it. You will need to take a part off of your original Coleman regulator, so you won’t be able to switch back to bottles easily. Since I am on my second road trip grill, I had a spare. Or you can buy another regulator from Coleman. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

